# got one!



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

well i finally got a yak 
not a expensive one but a 2/1 seater but hey the price was right....... zip zero nada  

so i guess i'mm the reelrebelyaker18 now lol


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Congrats*

Good for you, reelreb. When you paddle past me at Chicks this season, stop by and say hi. Maybe I can talk ya into yakin' my bait out 200 yards or so? 
If that thing has two seats ... .  
Naw, I'll think I'll stay on shore. I don't swim too well. Even when I'm sober. 
I'm glad to hear you got your yak. I know you've been wanting one for a while now. 
Every time I think about yak fishing lately, I think of that guy last summer who landed a 100 pound cobia. Now that sounds like fun.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

sure thing
ur truck looks good w/ los 33sand the lift too man


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> well i finally got a yak
> not a expensive one but a 2/1 seater but hey the price was right....... zip zero nada
> 
> so i guess i'mm the reelrebelyaker18 now lol


Lucky guy! See you out there.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

$Free.99 = my favorite price.  

So what is it?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

not really sure as i do not have it in my possisen as of yet but i'm gonna pick it up this week 
alls i know is that it is yellow and similar to a malibu xl


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh its definately a piece of crap rebel, in fact, its sucha piece i'll take it to the dump for ya, go ahead and just drop it off in teh back yard for me!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

lol now ya just need ta get ur own and then most of use bech boys will have one


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah really


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Another land lubber bites the dust! WHOS NEXT!


----------

